# Best skin lightening



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

Looking at myself in the camera I have gotten a bit lighter by not staying out in the sun but still look curry af indoors in shit lighting so it’s time for a good lightening on my journey to whitemaxxing. I have gotten suggestions to use hydroquonine but was wondering from you guys what the best suggestion of a fast acting and reliable product is. Thabjs for any help offered


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)

Oral glutathione 500 mg + oral sodium ascorbate 500 mg 
Drink 2x a day
Curry - 6 months until result
Black - >6 months to 1 year for result


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Oral glutathione 500 mg + oral sodium ascorbate 500 mg
> Drink 2x a day
> Curry - 6 months until result
> Black - >6 months to 1 year for result


This is where I am starting off btw just curious how long do you think your treatment would take?


Kenma said:


> Oral glutathione 500 mg + oral sodium ascorbate 500 mg
> Drink 2x a day
> Curry - 6 months until result
> Black - >6 months to 1 year for result


Also what did you mean drink twice a day I already drink a gallon of water a day cuz of gym maxing


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> This is where I am starting off btw just curious how long do you think your treatment would take?
> 
> Also what did you mean drink twice a day I already drink a gallon of water a day cuz of gym maxing


They're pills

Curry - 6 months until result
Black - >6 months to 1 year for result

If you want faster results
Take the Glutathione and Vitamin C by Intravenous route
you need prescription and medical assistance for that (depends on your country though)
As for how long it will take it depends on how often you get the IV

Btw this isnt actually just for skin lightening 
This helps your liver and gets rid of sun spots as well


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> They're pills
> 
> Curry - 6 months until result
> Black - >6 months to 1 year for result
> ...


So what products would you recommend purely for skin whitening like which of what you mentioned are best for just skin whitening and like do you have any creams and wash recommendations too on top of the pills you mentioned. I live in Illinois btw do not too much sun here anyways lol


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)

Just go to any GNC in your area they'd have it  or order it from them online
Just make sure it's "Reduced Glutathione"

As for creams
Anything with Niacinamide can reduce discoloration
The cheapest I know with the highest concentration is Olay anti aging 7 in 1 body lotion
It's cheapest at Walmart  or just order it online

As for body washing
Anything with Arctostaphylos Uva Ursi Leaf Extract (Arbutin), Glycyrrhiza glabra (Licorice) Root Extract or Kojic Acid can reduce discoloration 

The one I know you can easily get is Dermisa Brightening Bar at Walmart , either at store or online


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Just go to any GNC in your area they'd have it  or order it from them online
> Just make sure it's "Reduced Glutathione"
> 
> As for creams
> ...


Alright cool thanks man is hydroquonine also something I should look out for in the creams and washes like does that help as well


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)

For dark spots from acne
Nadinola Fade Cream
Has hydroquinone and sunscreen
Available at walmart, cvs, online


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> For dark spots from acne
> Nadinola Fade Cream
> Has hydroquinone and sunscreen
> Available at walmart, cvs, online


Cool I’ll give this one a try this semester in college and report my findings next summer then during summer like for four months I’ll start the pills and other stuff and give another update let’s see how this plus the hairmaxxing and face bloat lessening through actually doing cardio works it thanks for the detailed posts btw I appreciate it


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Oral glutathione 500 mg + oral sodium ascorbate 500 mg
> Drink 2x a day
> Curry - 6 months until result
> Black - >6 months to 1 year for result


Does it interfere with gymcelling? I plan on using it in a couple months to make my face match the rest of my body


sogwigy said:


> Looking at myself in the camera I have gotten a bit lighter by not staying out in the sun but still look curry af indoors in shit lighting so it’s time for a good lightening on my journey to whitemaxxing. I have gotten suggestions to use hydroquonine but was wondering from you guys what the best suggestion of a fast acting and reliable product is. Thabjs for any help offered


You could try kojic acid soap it's much safer than hydroquinone.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Does it interfere with gymcelling? I plan on using it in a couple months to make my face match the rest of my body
> 
> You could try kojic acid soap it's much safer than hydroquinone.


You mean if it would react negatively with workout supplements and roids? As far as I know gluta has no contraindications. 
It might actually even help as glutathione protects and strengthens the liver. 
The skin lightening IS the Side Effect!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 18, 2019)

You live in Illinois? For some reason, I read all of your posts in a British accent. Also, your skin color doesn't matter. What matters is your face in itself; not how light/dark it may be. Focus on softlooksmaxxes like growing out your hair.


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You live in Illinois? For some reason, I read all of your posts in a British accent. Also, your skin color doesn't matter. What matters is your face in itself; not how light/dark it may be. Focus on softlooksmaxxes like growing out your hair.


you can hear accent from post?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 18, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> you can hear accent from post?



I saw his pictures and I thought, "He looks like he is from the UK." It was hilarious reading his posts like that.  Thanks for ruining it, OP.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I saw his pictures and I thought, "He looks like he is from the UK." It was hilarious reading his posts like that.  Thanks for ruining it, OP.


Lmao not sure if being from the uk is a good thing but yea many curries in the uk so that makes sense


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 18, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> This is where I am starting off btw just curious how long do you think your treatment would take?
> 
> Also what did you mean drink twice a day I already drink a gallon of water a day cuz of gym maxing


I think you can improve your posture TBH. Your head shouldn't but foewrads like that. Look up proper posture, the chin tuck, and proper chin posture


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 18, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Lmao not sure if being from the uk is a good thing but yea many curries in the uk so that makes sense


Yeah that's why I thought so. I'm also curry but in Europe though. Not UK.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I think you can improve your posture TBH. Your head shouldn't but foewrads like that. Look up proper posture, the chin tuck, and proper chin posture


Cool definately will work on this too


----------

